# UV-Lampe Glas wird milchig



## Charly1964 (17. Okt. 2012)

Hallo,
habe nun seit einen halben Jahr meinen Teich und nun folgende Frage zur UVC Lampe.

Das Quarzglas das die Leuchtstäbe abdeckt ist ganz milchig geworden, habe dieses mit einen Schwamm zwar wieder sauber bekommen, aber meine Frage ist das normal das nach ca 5 Monaten das so ist und ist es okay das Quarzglas mit einen Haushaltsscheuerschwamm zu reinigen. 
Muss man das Glas regelmäßig reinigen oder nach einer bestimmten Zeit austauschen.

mfg
Matthias


----------



## Nori (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: UV-Lampe Glas wird milchig*

Ich kenn das so, dass das Quarzglas einen leichten Braunstich bekommt - sieht fast aus wie abgetönt.
Das läst sich wunderbar mit Obenlandreiniger (oder einem anderen Putzstein) schonend reinigen (eine entsprechende Bürste für Flaschen etc. setz ich mal voraus).
Normalerweise reicht es aus das Glas nach 2 Saisons, wenn der Leuchtmittelwechsel ansteht zu reinigen.
Solange es nicht defekt ist braucht es nicht gewechselt werden (gerade bei den billigen Klärern die unter 50,- € liegen rentiert sich der Glaswechsel nicht, da ein neues Glas und ein neues Leuchtmittel den Kaufpreis des ganzen Klärers oft schon übersteigt) - ist nat. umso besser, wenn du das Glas jährlich reinigst.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: UV-Lampe Glas wird milchig*



Charly1964 schrieb:


> Das Quarzglas das die Leuchtstäbe abdeckt ist ganz milchig geworden,



Hallo,

da du den Belag von außen wieder abbekommen hast, wird es wohl ein Kalkbelag gewesen sein, wenn du sehr hartes Wasser hast. Was für einen GH Wert hat denn dein Wasser?

Das Quarzglas muß du nur wechseln wenn es defekt ist, das Leuchtmittel nach ca. 8000 Betriebsstunden. Eine öftere Reinigung begünstigt auf jeden Fall die Strahlungsintensität.


----------



## Charly1964 (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: UV-Lampe Glas wird milchig*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da du den Belag von außen wieder abbekommen hast, wird es wohl ein Kalkbelag gewesen sein, wenn du sehr hartes Wasser hast. Was für einen GH Wert hat denn dein Wasser?



der GH ist bei 8 °dH


----------



## lollo (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: UV-Lampe Glas wird milchig*



Charly1964 schrieb:


> der GH ist bei 8 °dH



Hallo,

na, dann wird es wahrscheinlich nicht am harten Wasser gelegen haben.
Vielleicht war es ein Biofilm, bei mir setzen sich am Quarzglas zb. die Mückenlarven fest.

Die UVC sitzt im Zulauf vom Spaltsieb, und ich habe sie nur für ca. 4 Wochen im Frühjahr zur Algenblüte an.
Wenn du das Quarzglas bei Bedarf mit einem Küchenschwamm reinigst, ist das schon ok.


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: UV-Lampe Glas wird milchig*

Hallo Matthias,
ich würde beim Glasreinigen Vorsicht walten lassen! Zerkratzte Oberflächen bieten wunderbare "Haltepunkte" für potentielle Kristallkeime, als auch Mikroben (Biofilme)!
Ceranfeldreiniger, Topfschwämme oder gar Scheuermilch sind auf jeden Fall völlig ungeeignet. Eine milde chemische Behandlung ist sinnvoll, z. B. kombiniert mit einem Ultraschallbad.
Man kann mit starker Natronlauge gezielt die Glasoberfläche angreifen, und abtragen. Das im Anschluß gut gespülte Glas würde ich dann sogar glühen, wenn möglich, und langsam abkühlen.
Was ich Dir nicht sagen kann, ist die Dauer des Erfolgs der Behandlung. Mikroben sind "erfinderisch", und mit der Zeit wird es schon wieder Angriffe auf das Glas geben (auch besagte Trübung - eine der Schwachstellen von Quarzglas). Da andere, im Wasser korrosionsfestere  Gläser weniger UV-durchlässig sind, bleibt Dir keine Alternative.


----------



## Ulli (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: UV-Lampe Glas wird milchig*

Hallo Matthias,

auch bei mir ist das Quarzglas nach einer Saison etwas milchig, das denke ich ist normal. Auf keinen Fall das Quarzglas mit einem rauhen Schwamm etc. reinigen, dies kratzt die Oberfläche leicht an und dann haften Verschmutzungen noch besser. Ich reinige das Glas mit einem weichen Tuch und speziellem Quarzglasreiniger, den gibt es im Teichhandel überall, alternativ geht auch eine Lösung aus Essig und Wasser (je 50%).

Alle 3 oder 4 Jahre tausche ich das Glas bei Wechsel der Röhre gleich mit, meistens weil ich es dann bei'm Reinigen zerdrücke .

Grüße
Ulli


----------

